# FS: Red Empress Juvies



## Green Phantom (Apr 22, 2010)

I have some 1"+ Red Empress juvies for sale. $2 each. minimum order 5. PM if interested.


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

You have a PM


----------



## Green Phantom (Apr 22, 2010)

Still lots available.


----------



## vento_joe (Apr 21, 2010)

Are these good quality ones? Also, what are you feeding these guys? Would you take a buck fifty for each if I buy 3? Any other fish you wanna sell, maybe ob peacocks?


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

vento_joe said:


> Are these good quality ones? Also, what are you feeding these guys? Would you take a buck fifty for each if I buy 3? Any other fish you wanna sell, maybe ob peacocks?


he says minimun order is five ... so i dont think he will drop the price for less then that


----------



## vento_joe (Apr 21, 2010)

He is my fish pal. I am spamming his post. KENNY!!!!!


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

do you have pictures of the parents?


----------



## Green Phantom (Apr 22, 2010)

Don't have pictures but they look like this:

http://www.malawimayhem.com/profile_show.php?id=377


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

I know what red empress look like I just wanted to see specifically the parents looked like, but its ok


----------



## Buffer (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks for the red empress!! =) 

Your cichlid tank is very impressive!! Thanks again!


----------



## vento_joe (Apr 21, 2010)

Did you see his reefer tank? Now that's impressive.


----------



## hotrod77 (Apr 22, 2010)

you have PM.............


----------



## thharris (Jun 29, 2010)

these guys must be a solid 2 inches by now, I know the ones I got are. Thanks for the great fish!


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

I cant take 5 of them will you let me buy fewer then that?


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

i pm'd you. or call my cell 778-837-7380 Doug.


----------



## hotrod77 (Apr 22, 2010)

thanks for the fish, and you have very impressive reef tank.


----------



## Green Phantom (Apr 22, 2010)

Thank you for all those that came by. Currently out of stock...should have more in a few months. Kenny


----------

